

Ask HN: Cheap Paradise with Reliable Internet? - pgt

I need a holiday to code. Where in the world would you go (preferably in the East) that is by the ocean, with affordable living expenses, reliable Internet and (optionally) good surf? Obviously, cheap piña coladas are non-negotiable.
======
jamilv
Koh Samui, Thailand

We're bootstapping here and I'd say its paradise. Beaches in the morning to
work and then by evening we duck into our local for a pint and some more work.

Even with ridiculously long days its relaxing.

Rent = ~$350/month (clean bungalow, 5 - 10 min walk to the beach with
internet)

Good Internet = ~$40/month or so If you get setup with a SIM card and
TrueMove, they have WiFi around the island that does a respectable 8mbit and
~1mbit up

Food = ~$3 - 10 per meal depending on how much food you get. You can go
cheaper, but thats for convenience (prices of restaurants in the area we work)

Drinks = ~$0.50 - 4 this depends where you go, but a mojito in our regular is
around $2.50

Feel free to get in touch if you plan on coming out! jamil@player.me

~~~
pgt
Thank you, jamilv! I will definitely get in touch when I visit Thailand :).

------
tannerbrockwell
Puerto Rico, the whole island is covered by AT&T LTE. AirBNB listings span the
gamut from obscenely cheap to $150ish gets you a luxury accommodations.

Rent a car, get the ezpass for tolls as well and you can see the sights.

Direct flights from the east coast are as cheap as $150 one way, pick and
choose your days...

Oh and no customs or passport for US residents!

------
ApolloRising
My first choice would be Antigua. Second choice St. Lucia.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antigua](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antigua)

Kind people, english speaking, decent internet (not super high speed but quite
manageable)

------
peachepe
San Juan del Sur in Nicaragua.

------
pgt
Thanks for all the suggestions! Others have also recommended Thailand and
Vietnam. Thoughts?

~~~
not_paul_graham
Thailand is definitely great and affordable, so is Vietnam.

Kozhikode and Mangalore in India.

Also coastal cities in Goa, India as well.

Several cities in Sri Lanka might work too.

Also Playa Del Carmen + Cabo San Lucas in Mexico.

~~~
nmikz
Definitely Sri Lanka!.. Especially the south west where you could have the
occasional surf.

